# Personal protection lines



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Who are some breeders that breed personal protection dogs?

Not dogs bred for sport but bred for protection 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Is kraftwerk one of them ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

There are lots of threads on Kraftwerk. Search those and get that info. Personally, I still look at dogs/breeders doing sports, but look at the dogs they produce. Just because a dog does sport doesn't automatically mean it's not a "real" dog. Look at breeders that produce hard, higher threshold , more civil dogs. 

What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> There are lots of threads on Kraftwerk. Search those and get that info. Personally, I still look at dogs/breeders doing sports, but look at the dogs they produce. Just because a dog does sport doesn't automatically mean it's not a "real" dog. Look at breeders that produce hard, higher threshold , more civil dogs.
> 
> What specifically are you looking for?


A good protection dog that also has good obedience 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Any good working line breeder will have a dog that fits your description. 
Look at the breeders program and what they've produced. Health, longevity are also important.
When you go with a large commercial kennel, you have to look at specific pedigrees to see that, a bit harder if you aren't real experienced or familiar with lines.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Tuefel Hunden German Shepherds


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Tuefel Hunden German Shepherds


Where you been?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

id say breeders who supply the police patrol dogs are the ones you want to get a personal protection dog from


I would look into breeders who supply police department patrol dogs


Does not mean thats all they supply but just that they do have a hand in it, which is all that matters


Most important is the dogs parents, is the sire a good k9? the dam? Or does he EXCEL in PP? Stuff like that, also the reputation of course. I would not just look in the paper and buy from someone, this place is a good start.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

also one thing i noticed I dont know if this is right or wrong 

But the gsd i have seen in ring sport with mals seem a lot more real and serious than others? 

It might just be my own experience. But the gsds that I saw good in ring were some serious dogs and seemed real. Not sure why. They also seem to have higher drive.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Learning from others!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Learning from others!


thats so yester-year. I learn only from the internet, and if I can't learn it there I make it up. lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> I learn only from the internet, and if I can't learn it there I make it up. lol


 
Haha me too! 

Nice to see you around Cliff.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, Cliff. We miss you.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> thats so yester-year. I learn only from the internet, and if I can't learn it there I make it up. lol


I learnt everything I need to know by watching TV.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol....the further away I stay from forums, the better I am able to see the fool I made of myself in many cases. I am learning to read and bite my lip and keep tissues to wipe the blood....plus it keeps me out of conflict with moderators.
Anyway, I think there are very few people breeding personal protection type dogs anymore.....a few.....but that's just my opinion.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Lol....the further away I stay from forums, the better I am able to see the fool I made of myself in many cases. I am learning to read and bite my lip and keep tissues to wipe the blood....plus it keeps me out of conflict with moderators.
> Anyway, I think there are very few people breeding personal protection type dogs anymore.....a few.....but that's just my opinion.


I never noticed any foolery lol.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm starting my own lines, built for PPD/street work/PSA


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Good responses thank you every one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

really cool hunter can u keep me updated i like your dogs specially the male


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the breeder of sportwaffen is a cop idont know him but i do know a woman who has one of his dogs that lives near me

She tore up an intruder good, even tho the intruder kicked and punched her, she had only a bit of IPO training. I also met a male jipo me? dog that was a monster. But The owners were experienced working dog gsd people In the wrong hands both dogs could be serious problems. But i have met way more weak nerved working czech/west german lines that look like they will crap themselves quick in training. 

Both very nice dogs though


----------



## bobdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Someone hit the nail on the head. Higher threshold fight drive type dogs. Is how I would go. Most working lines today are a little on the low threshold higher prey side. Not that they could not do real work, but I feel a lot of people would like a home protection dog that had more of an off switch. Calm and laid back when not working. Lines that win the comps tend to be a little "jacked up"


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

bobdog said:


> Someone hit the nail on the head. Higher threshold fight drive type dogs. Is how I would go. Most working lines today are a little on the low threshold higher prey side. Not that they could not do real work, but I feel a lot of people would like a home protection dog that had more of an off switch. Calm and laid back when not working. Lines that win the comps tend to be a little "jacked up"


A GSD is supposed to have an off switch!! Especially the ones we want to use/train for PP. They are supposed to be able to chill out until the occasion arises. I have a male who probably wouldn't be a good sport dog but PP thats him all day. He just happens to be East Herman bloodlines.


----------

